# Put some clear red chubby grips on the May 63



## NickM (Oct 1, 2018)

I couldn’t get myself to change the early dog tag Persons red seat, but man, it looks off with the white grips. I picked up a nice set of clear red chubby grips

I know they aren’t correct, but what do you guys think?

The only thing not dated to 63 is the rear tire.  It is a good year studded but it’s dated 60


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice. I love those grips. What year is the Fastback?


----------



## NickM (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks. Fastback is a 67. Nice all original copper


----------

